# CPC seeking remote internship



## hplath (Apr 25, 2016)

Greetings:

I am seeking a remote (part time) internship (paid or unpaid) where I can gain some valuable experience in medical coding.  I have a Bachelor's degree in Business Administration and have been working from home (full time) for the past 11 years.  My current position involves consulting for K-12 school districts and assisting them with funding for telecom, Internet, and technology projects.  I am new to the medical industry, but possess many of the attributes necessary to be successful as a coder.  I am extremely disciplined and able to work with tight deadlines.  I learn new programs/concepts quickly and I'm very detail oriented.  If you are interested in seeing my full resume, please email me at hattie.plath@yahoo.com.

Thank you for your consideration!


----------



## Codergirl93 (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't know how much you have read on this forum about remote coding opportunities for coders without experience but if not, here is the reality. Coding is very difficult and is getting more challenging by the day. As a remote coder you do not have work colleagues to ask if you encounter a problem. Trust me, having a CPC is by no means a guarantee that you know everything or indeed anything. I am aware that there are a handful of companies out there who will hire inexperienced coders on a remote basis but they are very few and far between.
 I have over seven years of coding experience, have been a provider as well, and don't really want to work remotely, but need to get out of the job I am in now for many reasons. I have applied for many positions that are remote because there are no local jobs. Have I been offered anything?....not yet. So, my point. Get some experience coding in a position that is not remote. That way, providing the job is somewhere that has people who will help you, you will learn. This profession is all about learning. Then start looking at remote possibilities.
Also a lot of companies that are looking for remote coders don't have interships.


----------



## granberry.jarah@yahoo.com (Sep 1, 2021)

im looking for intership for cpc


----------

